# Why Doesn't RSA Have a E Liquid Subscription Service?



## Michael Ueckermann (13/3/16)

Hello
Please tell me why RSA doen't have an e liquid subscription service like Zamplebox in the USA?
I know then deliver world wide but with our weak rand its gonna cost a fortune to subscribe.
I mean we have awesome juice being made right here in RSA!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

There is something going on, saw it on another forum and facebook. Not sure if it is up and running yet. Look around.


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/3/16)

Here you go

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/samplebox-south-africa-information.t19766/#post-332919

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/3/16)

Michael Ueckermann said:


> Hello
> Please tell me why RSA doen't have an e liquid subscription service like Zamplebox in the USA?
> I know then deliver world wide but with our weak rand its gonna cost a fortune to subscribe.
> I mean we have awesome juice being made right here in RSA!!!


IMO I don't think the lower pricing concept of a subscription service would work here.


----------



## Michael Ueckermann (13/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/samplebox-south-africa-information.t19766/#post-332919


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Omar_mk5 (23/8/16)

Has this service died off? Though it would have been up and running by now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

